# LG Optimus Net Launched!!



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 22, 2011)

LG silently launches Optimus Net in India for INR 10K | AndroidOS.in

Flipkart.com: LG Optimus NET P690: Mobile

LG Optimus One P500 vs. LG Optimus Net - GSMArena.com

Those who were waiting for it, go grab it now


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 22, 2011)

as expected, 10k is an "ok" price. but better wait for the price to come down to 9k. Galaxy Y at 7k will steal a lot of LG buyers.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 22, 2011)

10k IS actually decent IMO.

Yeah Galaxy Y will hurt almost every phone priced above 7k, android or not, simply because its "underpriced". Even if it was 7.5k it could've been ok.

Anyway, this one gives you 2x the screen resolution, 50% better camera resolution, 2x the ram (and the minimum number to make RAM feel usable) and makes the Motorola Fire XT seem like a bad buy (3.5k more for a better cam and video calls - phooey!).

I put it at highly VFM


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2011)

hmm Optimus Net seems like an old wine in a new bottle.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 22, 2011)

Comparing O-Net with O1, Optimus One still looks a winner.

I don't think a boost of 200 MHz in O-Net can compete with the inclusion of Adreno 200 graphics card in O1. Can it?

Comparison: *www.flipkart.com/mobiles/compare?ids=MOBCSVH96WTZZWMV,MOBD3FCFVANMPQX2


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 23, 2011)

both mobiles are powered by Adreno 200 GPU.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah. ONet is just O1 overclocked.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 23, 2011)

just like the Phenom 840 is an Overclocked 635 


But I do feel the price is competitive.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 23, 2011)

Sam said:


> both mobiles are powered by Adreno 200 GPU.



Oh 
But GSMArena shows the specifications as...
ONet: CPU	800 MHz processor, Qualcomm MSM7227T chipset
O1 : 600 MHz ARM 11 processor, Adreno 200 GPU, Qualcomm MSM7227 chipset  


thetechfreak said:


> But I do feel the price is competitive.



Really? On Flipkart, following are the prices:

P500: Rs. 9700/-
P690: Rs. 9999/-

Also, O Net lacks the oomph, the stylish design of O1.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 23, 2011)

10K is descent starting price. Hopefully it will perform well in the market.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 23, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Oh
> But GSMArena shows the specifications as...
> ONet: CPU	800 MHz processor, Qualcomm MSM7227T chipset
> O1 : 600 MHz ARM 11 processor, Adreno 200 GPU, Qualcomm MSM7227 chipset



T for turbo. i.e. just clocked higher. 
MSM7227 chipset & its variants uses Adreno200 GPU.

some report the 800Mhz proccy as Scorpion architecture based but they are not. just an overclock MSM7227.



vineet369 said:


> Also, O Net lacks the oomph, the stylish design of O1.



yup. thats right


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 24, 2011)

BTW has anyone else noticed that as far as hardware goes (and excluding iPhone from the list) you get much lower spec hardware for the money you pay for Android compared to other phones ?? Nokia's Symbian phones, Samsung's Bada phones and the current Windows 7 Phones when compared hardware-to-hardware with androids seem to have much better configuration in the ~13k range.

This goes to show how much profit companies make out of Android, and with the fact that its the only good mass platform smartphone OS around, we'll continue to get milked till Windows Phone 7 starts looking threatening.


----------



## socrates (Oct 24, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> BTW has anyone else noticed that as far as hardware goes (and excluding iPhone from the list) you get much lower spec hardware for the money you pay for Android compared to other phones ?? Nokia's Symbian phones, Samsung's Bada phones and the current Windows 7 Phones when compared hardware-to-hardware with androids seem to have much better configuration in the ~13k range.
> 
> This goes to show how much profit companies make out of Android, and with the fact that its the only good mass platform smartphone OS around, we'll continue to get milked till Windows Phone 7 starts looking threatening.



Lol well put, they have been milking us for sometime now. Of course Andriod lovers will be up in arms about this


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 24, 2011)

What is the -ve effect of low (150 mb) memory ? In gaming specially ?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 24, 2011)

low internal memory won't cause any problem. no performance issue.

but if you install ton of apps, then the internal memory will feel a bit low. mainly cause even if you move apps to external memory, some parts are left in phone memory or if you wish to use bundled widget, app must reside in phone memory.


----------



## Skud (Oct 24, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> BTW has anyone else noticed that as far as hardware goes (and excluding iPhone from the list) you get much lower spec hardware for the money you pay for Android compared to other phones ?? Nokia's Symbian phones, Samsung's Bada phones and the current Windows 7 Phones when compared hardware-to-hardware with androids seem to have much better configuration in the ~13k range.
> 
> This goes to show how much profit companies make out of Android, and with the fact that its the only good mass platform smartphone OS around, we'll continue to get milked till Windows Phone 7 starts looking threatening.




Sad but true.


----------



## Minion (Oct 24, 2011)

Sam said:


> as expected, 10k is an "ok" price. but better wait for the price to come down to 9k. Galaxy Y at 7k will steal a lot of LG buyers.




For 7k galaxy y is a winner very pleasing design have a Broadcom iv processor which can support upto 1280p resolution videos  and theoretically supports upto 20 Mega pixel only downside is 2 mega pixel camera and 1200 mAH battery.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 25, 2011)

Minion said:


> For 7k galaxy y is a winner very pleasing design have a Broadcom iv processor which can support upto 1280p resolution videos  and theoretically supports upto 20 Mega pixel only downside is 2 mega pixel camera and 1200 mAH battery.



Well no use of "support" for 1080p videos when you have 256mb of RAM.

And you also forgot the QVGA screen. Android needs atleast HVGA to maintain compatibility with most apps.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 28, 2011)

What is QVGA?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 28, 2011)

QVGA.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sam said:


> low internal memory won't cause any problem. no performance issue.
> 
> but if you install ton of apps, then the internal memory will feel a bit low. mainly cause even if you move apps to external memory, some parts are left in phone memory or if you wish to use bundled widget, app must reside in phone memory.



Any kind of lag/decrease in performance if i use live widgets, themes , skins and specially CM7.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2011)

wow another budget phone under 10k.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Iam waiting for nokia's answer(windows phone).


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 5, 2011)

i have ordered galaxy Y from letsbuy for one of my friend but can anyone tell the differences between 800 MHz Qualcomm Scorpion & 832 MHz processor of galaxyY


----------



## cyn!de (Nov 7, 2011)

Actually IMO 800Mhz for a QVGA resolution is not required, but for HVGA it is barely sufficient looking at requirements of developing android system and apps...


----------



## Debu_013 (Nov 14, 2011)

I wish for the Lg Optimus Net Dual to be launched in India, soon.

The Dual Sim version will really click as there is a gap in this segment of the market for a Dual SIM phone.

For 9K on letsbuy + coupon it seems to be the best spec-ed android handset u can get!
800MHz CPU, Adreno 200 GPU, 512MB RAM!, hardware keys(hate capacitive touch keys). 
There doesnt seem to be any competition at this price bracket.
Motorola Fire XT, Samsung Ace, HTC Explorer are much more overpriced >10k.


----------



## jkultimate (Nov 15, 2011)

That's a good news..!


----------



## a2mn2002 (Nov 15, 2011)

LG optimus Net got bad reviews by tech2 and phonearena !!!!


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 15, 2011)

Does Galaxy Y beat the Blade ?

EDIT : Amazing price :

Get Samsung Galaxy Y S5360 for just Rs. 5,990. - Sulekha Offers


----------



## Voldemort (Nov 15, 2011)

^^ Awesome Deal!


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 15, 2011)

^^ My friend got it (Galaxy Y) for 7k in mumbai yesterday. If she could have asked me, i could have gotten her a sweet deal.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 15, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Does Galaxy Y beat the Blade ?
> 
> EDIT : Amazing price :
> 
> Get Samsung Galaxy Y S5360 for just Rs. 5,990. - Sulekha Offers



nope. Blade is way better with better specs. yes it has a lower clocked processor but it is built on Qualcomm's own optimized architecture & got a better GPU. i heard Galaxy Y have a broadcom processor & most likely without any GPU (software rendering).

but at 6k, its worth it. Blade/XCD35 cost 2k more but easily worth the price.


----------



## susancts (Nov 18, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> LG silently launches Optimus Net in India for INR 10K | AndroidOS.in
> 
> Flipkart.com: LG Optimus NET P690: Mobile
> 
> ...



Good to see Optimus Net from LG but could have done better by keeping its weight down to around 100 grams and I think a 5 MP auto focus camera is a must in a 10,000 rupees phone.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Nov 18, 2011)

Why the sites giving the LG Optimus Net bad reviews ? It is same as Optimus One with some changes then why ??


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 18, 2011)

susancts said:


> Good to see Optimus Net from LG but could have done better by keeping its weight down to around 100 grams and *I think a 5 MP auto focus camera is a must in a 10,000 rupees phone.*



Agree with you on this one. Even I own a LG Optimus Net now.


----------



## rajeevk (Nov 18, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy Y is value for money. The only thing it misses is a good camera with LED flash but in Rs.7,000 what else you want.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 18, 2011)

^^ what more it misses: a bigger screen with a proper resolution. 240X320 is ok for a 2.8" but not for a 3". though looking at the price you can't complain buy its wise to invest in a mobile with a HVGA screen. at least most app/games will be supported.

further more, 256Mb ram is way too less. some mobile ships with around 400Mb ram. this should be bare minimum.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 18, 2011)

Sam said:


> ^^ what more it misses: a bigger screen with a proper resolution. 240X320 is ok for a 2.8" but not for a 3". though looking at the price you can't complain buy its wise to invest in a mobile with a HVGA screen. at least most app/games will be supported.
> 
> *further more, 256Mb ram is way too less. some mobile ships with around 400Mb ram. this should be bare minimum*.



That's the main point to consider.


----------



## susancts (Nov 21, 2011)

rajeevk said:


> Samsung Galaxy Y is value for money. The only thing it misses is a good camera with LED flash but in Rs.7,000 what else you want.



True, for a 7000 rupees phone, you can't get a better deal than Samsung Galaxy Y. Dimensions make it quite a good phone to handle. Latest Android OS, 800 MHz processor and 1200 mAh battery makes it one of the best budget models in the market today.


----------

